# Baumalight Rotary Cutter CP572



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

I am looking for someone that has used this cutter model before to share their experience. I intend to order one but have not been able to find a large amount of content online. The videos show the cutter working well in reverse for getting after 4" trees. I'm hoping to get confirmation that it works just as well as a regular brush hog when driven forward. It appears it would but for this type of money, I'd like to hear from someone with experience. Thanks in advance. 

https://baumalight.com/cutters/en/cp572.php


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this unit is for clearing land, rather than maintaining it, as such. I'm sure that you can operate it going forward, but I don't think that is the intended use of this rig. It seems to be a step lower than those rigs that hydro companies use to clear and mulch under power lines!


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

It is certainly more capable at land clearing that a regular cutter for obvious reasons. Brown Tree Cutter makes one and there are quite a few videos on it doing amazing work. It has a tailwheel which offers a few benefits and one drawback that I can see. The tailwheel carries some of the load so class 1 tractors can use it. The Baumalight is only class 2 since the entire 2,000 lbs are suspended off the back. The tailwheel looks to get in the way at times when backing down on trees and catches debris. The wheel likely results in a more consistent level cut when going forward. I can see how the BL would skim the ground on the skid plates or have the height and angle controlled by the rear linkage but the cut will change as the tractor bounces. Someone commented the Brown costs $8k but I cannot confirm this. I know the BL is $5500 to $6000 depending on the model. 

I'll be sure to post videos and a review after I get a few hours working with it. If it can eat palmetto stumps/roots in Florida, I'll be super happy. They are very fibrous and a regular cutter gets beat to hell dropping down on top of them.


----------



## Eron (May 4, 2020)

Update: I went with the Baumalight CP572 and here is what I found. It is one bad implement. I wrote a comparison and posted video.

Cuts up to 4" trees but I took out an 8" tree by accident.
https://bushhogservice.com/baumalight-vs-brown-tree-cutter/


----------

